#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Add shape to power point from MSProject VBA

## ocean_engineer

I don't know if this is the right place to post this or not, but I know from past experience with Excel VBA problems I have had that this site is one of the best for finding solutions.  I am being asked to right code for MS Project this time.  I have run into a number of circumstances where I can't get code to work in MS Project the way it does in Excel.  But my latest one I can't make a work-around for. I am trying to add a shape that isn't just a straight text box into a powerpoint presentation using the "Set" command so that I can change formatting, text, etc after placing it.  If I run this code using a VBA window that I have opened in Powerpoint it works fine, but if I do from MS Project, I get a  "Run-Time error '13':  Type Mismatch".   Under "Tools --> Reference" I have made sure that all the things checked in Powerpoint are also checked in MS Project.  I am at my wit's end.  Please help.  Even if to point me into a different place to post this question if I am in the wrong place.  Thanks in advance.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

